# Notification light not working with gosms pro on CM9



## X-dude (Aug 31, 2011)

I am running USCC version of the GS2 which is basically the epic 4g touch without 4g and im running CM9 on it but the notification light doesnt want to seem to work with gosms pro. Ive tried the notification light settings in the display menu and ive tried the gosms build in notification light and none of them made the led actually light up when I got a text.


----------

